# Game Thread: Wednesday Nov. 1 @ Charlotte (Guess the Score returns!)



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

<center>























*Indiana Pacers (3-5) - Charlotte Bobcats (1-5)*

*Time*: 7:00 Eastern
*Venue*: Bobcats Arena
*TV*: FSI
*Radio*: WIBC 1070










*Probable Starting Lineup*

    
*Jamaal Tinsley | Stephen Jackson | Danny Granger | Jermaine O'Neal | Al Harrington*

*Key Reserves*

  
*Jeff Foster | Marquis Daniels | Sarunas Jasikevicius*

*Injuries*

 - Broken Finger

*2006-07 TEAM LEADERS*

*Points* - Al Harrington 17 
*Rebounds* - Jermaine O'Neal 7.4 
*Assists *- Jamaal Tinsley 6.1 
*Steals *- Al Harrington 2.14 
*Blocks* - Jermaine O'Neal 1.6 
*FG% * - Maceo Baston .65
*FT%* - Stephen Jackson .903
*3PT%* - Stephen Jackson .429










*Probable Starting Lineup*

    
*Brevin Knight | Raymond Felton | Adam Morrison | Sean May | Emeka Okafor*

*Key Reserves*

  
*Gerald Wallace | Othella Harrington | Primoz Brezec*

*Injuries*

 

*2006-07 TEAM LEADERS*

*Points* - Gerald Wallace 16 
*Rebounds* - Sean May 6.6 
*Assists *- Brevin Knight 8.3 
*Steals *- Raymond Felton 2.17 
*Blocks* - Emeka Okafor 1.86 
*FG% * - Gerald Walace .649
*FT%* - Bernard Robinson .923
*3PT%* - Gerald Wallace .429



*Indiana Pacers**
Home: 2-2
Road: 1-3
Overall: 3-5 (___ in Central, ___ in Eastern, ___ in NBA)

Charlotte Bobcats
Home: 1-4
Road: 0-1
Overall: 1-5 (___ in Southeast, ___ in East, ___ in NBA)*








</center>








*- 24 points in last game*








*- 20 points in last game*

<center>*Pacers Fan's Key Matchup*:

Brevin Knight vs. Jamaal Tinsley

Games vs. Bobcats this year:

Pacers 106 Bobcats 96 

Pacers 89 Bobcats 101 

Average Score:

Bobcats- 98.5
Pacers- 97.5

Prediction: 97-90 Pacers win


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers 96
Bobcats 89


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pacers 99
Bobcats 95


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

I will be at the game.

Pacers -102
Bobcats-90

Wishful thinking.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers 90
Bobcats 84

I have a feeling this will be low scoring.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

94-87 Pacers with the somewhat easy W.....


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Al Harrington looks really stupid in that picture

Bobcats 89 Pacers 83


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

pacers 88
bobcats 84


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Pacers 93
B-cats 89


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

100-88 pacers


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Game starting soon! Called by Clark Kellogg and Chris Denari.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Game starting soon! Called by Clark Kellogg and Chris Denari.


I'll be listening on the internet...but I will be getting league pass very shortly!


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Our first 2 points of the season are good ones from Granger who tip slams it in.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Sloppy, sloppy play...13-4 so far.

Come on guys...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

This is disgusting so far. Can we play any worse?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Harrison with a nice 7 points very fast, but Morrison kills it with a 35 foot three at the buzzer. Argh.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I haven't been able to watch much, but now I am. Score doesn't look too good but we started to come back.

End of the first. 27-23 Bobcats.. Morrison just hit a last second shot. *****.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Haha wow. What a shot by Saras. I haven't seen one of those since I hit one back in elementary. Off the top of the backboard, a few bounces, and in. Go Saras!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Saras has been pretty good so far. 4 assists and he just nailed a 3.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Haha. Okafor rejects Foster when the ball left Foster's hands, then Harrison rejects Okafor when the ball had already left his hands. Harrison's surprisingly faster this year.


----------



## Hail Yinka (Jul 3, 2006)

why does JO have 3 fouls already? do the refs just hate him? i have a pendin trade for him in fantasy and might just vote against it myself......


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Oh **** Wallace took a hard fall on his head. Ouch.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

How is that a flagrant? Danny made a play on the ball, didn't hit Wallace in the head, and still barely touched him. Saras and Othella Harrington get two technicals. Nice way to start the season.

Wallace bricks both free throws.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

We've used all 12 players in the first half, and Saras hits a 3 at the buzzer. Awesome.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Wow, Granger is everywhere. Always under the basket to be set up and on the floor, but he's just not finishing.


----------



## DannyGranger33 (May 12, 2005)

Sarunas was a stud tonight.. Granger was nice on the glass, just didn't have the best day shooting.

Nice to start 1-0 though.. time to beat NO/OKC Friday


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

pacers win opener, but most importantly, Sarunas dominated out there 

i hope gerald wallace is okay though


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

I didn't even see any highlights of this game yet, but I'm just glad we won.....:wink:....:cheers:....GO PACERS!!!!!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Good win. I wish I could have watched more, but I had to watch Lost at 9. That's why I hate Wednesday games.


----------



## 31andOnly (Feb 9, 2006)

pacers 99
charlotte 95


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Final Score- 106-99 Pacers

Pacers Fan- 18
Box Man- 20
Pacersthebest- 11
Fred Jones- 13
StephenJackson- 31
Pacerholic- 24
Diable- DQ'd for missing the winner
Auggie- 31
rock747- 23
Jermaniac Fan- 17

31&Only, you're too late, sorry.

Winner- Pacersthebest


----------



## 31andOnly (Feb 9, 2006)

I wasnt paying attention I was thinking this was the NO game...im retarded sorry about that...


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Final Score- 106-99 Pacers
> 
> Winner- Pacersthebest


Nice 

Anyone know where to find some highlight of the game?


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

I thought for sure I'd win. :-\


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Congrats Best..... :cheers: :banana:


----------

